# Redish/brown sores on gourami???



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

This poor guy has been acting weird for a long time. He kind of hangs around the bottom of the tank and faces the back corner. But he does come out and eat normally. He just started showing these (what look like) sores and I don't know what they are. Any ideas/tips to help him out?

As a sidenote- I have lost 2 or so gouramis this year but they seemed fine. Not sure if it is a tankwide illness or what the case is.










Thanks.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

How bigs the tank? What else is in it? Have you tested your water?


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

SuckMyCichlids said:


> How bigs the tank? What else is in it? Have you tested your water?


55 Gallon- 4 Marble angelfish, 3 gourami, 5 danios, 3 plecostamus, 2 or 3 corydora.

None of the fish are really aggressive, with the exception of the angels jousting every now and then. Don't have a test kit, nor am I near a pet store to test it for me.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

That's nothing to do with water quality - it can be two things - bite marks from fighting is a possibility (but the fins aren't ragged). Fish tuberculosis is another, especially since it is a gourami (they are prone to Mycobacter marinum infections).

If the group has it, it would explain losing other gouramis too. They can carry it without symptoms, and many fish do. That looks like a full blown infection to me though. You can never be sure unless you happen to have a laboratory with trained fish vets on hand - I don't. But those sores look suspicious, especially the way they line up - M. marinum does that.

As a precaution, wear gloves when you put your hand in the tank, and euthanize the affected fish ASAP (sorry - everyone hates having to do that). It can transfer to humans if you have an open cut and are immune system challenged for whatever reason. It gives you sores that take a long course of antibiotics to cure. It is rarely tranferred though, and is a very uncommon problem for humans. It's easier to catch in a swimming pool than from a fish, but it is one of very very few things you can catch from an aquarium.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm sorry about the fish...Fish TB was the first thing that popped into my head as well...


----------

